# SS 15.02.14 - Haydn #104 "London"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony #104 in D Major "London", Hob. 1/104

1. Adagio - Allegro
2. Andante
3. Menuetto & Trio: Allegro
4. Finale: Spiritoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Papa Haydn, making his first appearance on the Saturday (Or Sunday) Symphonies.

This week I'll listen to:

View attachment 35088


Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll go with:









Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Adam Fischer


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Same choice for me. Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, with Adam Fischer.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra rules.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Eugen Jochum with the London Philharmonic is my choice for the week.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll go with Jochum too.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas (Jan 11, 2014)

I missed this post until now, but it just so happened that I rocked Thomas Fey's recording last night. Liked it. But I can't say I've ever heard a version I didn't like.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I have Günther Herbig's and Otto Klemperer's - I prefer Herbig, his is a bit more crisp, quick and has a more sparkling orchestral sound imo. Then again, Klemperer's probably has a bit more depth. But in the end I'll go with Herbig .


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra, conducted by Nicholas McGegan. Very nice recording. Paired with the 88th and 101st.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pardon my tardiness. Re No. 104 "London", ACO/Harnoncourt (rec. 1987). :tiphat:

View attachment 35435


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Pardon my tardiness. Re No. 104 "London", ACO/Harnoncourt (rec. 1987). :tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 35435


ooo, Harnoncourt - so far, I have two Haydn recordings by him (one of the Harmoniemesse and the other of symphonies 30, 53 & 69) and must say that they're very good.


----------

